# E-Level sensor installation - Measuring. How to do it?



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

When I start measuring the travel of the sensors on my Corrado, how do I go about doing it?

Do I need the whole car on axle stands all around? And then jack each corner all the way up - measure, then let the struts just hang down and measure again?

If so, How far do I jack each corner up? Till the strut stop going anymore?

Or

Do I actually need to use the system to air up and down? 

Getting confused thinking about it too much.

Oh and...
Secondary question Say my car is currently sitting on the tyres (Air not plumbed in yet!) When I go to calibrate the e-level, will it know that this is the lowest it can go and stop airing down at that point?

Here it is sat on the tyres currently.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

With the car on the ground you have zero air in the bags, the e-level during calibration will go until there is zero in the manifold, so if with zero you sit on the tire, all the way down will sit right where you are at. If all the proper notches are completed where the car is right now on the ground is the lowest point. To start the measurements: measure from the center of your axle to bottom of the fender with the car on the ground laid out. Then jack the car up and allow the struts to fully extend and measure from the center of the axle to the fender again. These are the max and minimum travel points. you will then find the center using: (maximum length+minimum)/2. At the center is where you want the sensor travel to be at its midpoint. When it goes through the range of travel you want to make sure that it doesn't bottom out onto the stops, it can get close but avoid contact as it can cause damage to the sensor. For your car, simplest locations are to mount the sensor body inside the rear fender wells (inside of car) and drill and tap the rear beam for the ball stud (will look like a MKIV installation) Up front you can make a bracket and bolt it to the control arm or weld it to it. Feel free to PM with any questions.:beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate your reply.:thumbup:

I'm still confused about it but I think I should clarify that my sensors aren't actually mounted yet. The thing I can't get my head around is, in the future I may well have the arches/fenders flared all around so obviously it will sit lower than it does now. If I measure and fit the sensors as it is now, once the fenders are flared won't I hit problems with over extending?

That's why I thought I should fit/measure for the sensors with the car off the ground with no wheels fitted? To get the full travel of the struts?

At the moment I've got all 4 struts fitted, but no air hooked up, the build isn't actually fitted to the boot/trunk yet. PS: I have no notches and don't plan on doing any, the main reason I went for air was to be able to get on my driveway (Raise it up!) lol.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I figured the sensors weren't mounted yet. The process I described is how
I go about determining where the optimal travel distance is. If you're planning on eventually flaring the fenders, bottom out the rear beam against the frame and measure from the center of the rear hub to the fender and use that as your minimum measurement. You're not going notch the front? At least do an axle notch, you'll be disappointed with your lows after going this far


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

OK, Cheers mate, I'll see if I can apply your method when I get around to doing them:thumbup:

Yeah, I think I'm gonna leave the notching...On the FK Konigsports at one point I was low enough to have the wishbones hitting the subframe, so I actually raised it up as it was too low for me anyway. Handled better too.

I'll see how things go though...May well have a go at it but I'll just be happy enough to get it on the drive! lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Riley,

I would set up the sensors without the wheels on the car. Undo the sway bar endlinks, leave the shocks connected. Now with the suspension hanging free without tires would be considered full droop. Now jack the rear beam up as far as it can go. That will be considered full compression. 

Now the easiest way to measure travel is to start at where the beam is attached to the body. (pivot point). Start from the pivot point out a couple of inches and make a mark. Since the beam is all the way up, drop the rear and check your mark on the beam for travel when it gets to full droop. Is this at least 2.5" of travel??? If not move your mark out a little farther and re-measure until you get the right amount of travel. I would make sure that you have at least 1/8th of an inch to each stop on the sensor for a safe install. 

Hope this helps. 

Jesse


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Jesse:thumbup:

Sounds simple enough for the rear, find the point along the rear beam that gives a near 2.5", and also the room at lift/droop so that the sensor doesn't over extend. Good stuff.

The front is what I'm struggling with, I can't find any pics of how to mount up the sensors, I know the inner fender/wheel arch is good for the sensor, but not sure on the ball stud? Wishbone/Control arm? But that won't allow any movement from a pivot point will it? As it doesn't swing the correct way if you know what I mean?

Would actually airing the system up work too? Or is that not advised while the wheel are off the ground with none of the cars weight on the struts?

Thanks for the help guys.:thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I kinda did what Jessy said.

Measured beam/LCA bottomed out and maxed out.
Jacked up the beam/LCA to midway.
Found where the angle between the body and beam/LCA was half the recommended sensor travel.
Mounted the sensor there.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Riley,

On the fronts it might be easier to make a bracket to mount the sensor itself, the ball stud also. I have ran into situations where I had to make an L-bracket to properly mount the sensor out of harms way and to get a good spot for the linkage to the control arm. I will see if I can track down some pics for you. 

Jesse


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cheers Ant I'll apply that method to the rear beam, and Jesse...Pics would be superb if you could please mate. Much appreciated :thumbup:

I really want to get the sensor install 'spot on' if I can, I'm nearly ready to have a go at them after a little more finishing up:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Bump.

I'm having trouble mounting the front sensors due to the stupidly designed suspension. Did all the measuring while using an axle (Jack) stand under the wishbones, raised, lowered, raised, lowered, measured. All good.

Until I then jacked up the car to fit the wheel. The stupid suspension drops in the tower and fuc*s it all up.:screwy:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Get a set of these or make something like it on your own. Makes installing the elevel arms very easy as it gives you more options as to where they're mounted. 

http://becausebags.com/products/new-style-elevel-brackets-universal


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

They look handy, but I have the old style sensors?


----------

